
Microsoft secretly in talks to buy Nokia - fufulabs
http://blogs.computerworld.com/19529/bye_nokia_microsofts_gonna_buy_nokia
======
daliusd
It looks like only smartphone division will be sold to MS. Here is why I think
so:

1) Nokia supplied material how to transition from Qt to WP7 programming
environment. Qt is main dev. environment for Nokia Smartphones (other tools
can be used but it is painful to use them). I have not seen anything similar
for feature phone developers.

2) Nokia's smartphones OSes do not have future within Nokia. Symbian is handed
over to Accenture ([http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/22/nokia-and-accenture-
seal-...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/22/nokia-and-accenture-seal-symbian-
handover-deal/)) and will be supported till 2016 (if I remember correctly).
MeeGo will be supported less than one year - really good OS, working Linux on
phone. Basically Nokia have factories and people who will work only for
Microsoft anyway.

3) Nokia is heavily investing in feature phones. E.g.: SmarterPhone
aquisition, Qt plans for feature phones, Meltemi, javascript based
developement tools/environment for feature phones and most probably more I
have not seen.

So basically it looks like Nokia will handle over to Microsoft factories,
people who has experience with smartphones (hardware part only?), maybe some
patents (actually Nokia and Microsoft already have deals in this area and most
probably nothing will change here). I'm not sure about sales network Nokia has
- that's something Microsoft might use instead of creating its own.

------
herval
In a couple of years, all phones out there will be Apple, Microsoft or Google
(not just the hardware). Pretty interesting, fast moving industry, if you
remember 2-5 years ago, when the big names were Siemens, Ericsson and Nokia.

Now all we need is Facebook to buy a cellphone company too... RIM, perhaps?

Software (companies) are eating the world indeed...

------
derekerdmann
Nope, this rumor was put to bed by Nokia multiple times already, including
this response to this same source: [http://www.slashgear.com/microsofts-nokia-
smartphone-divisio...](http://www.slashgear.com/microsofts-nokia-smartphone-
division-acquisition-tipped-imminent-05206304/)

